# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Ищу волонтера

## vova-forum

Ищу человека в проект, для совместного допиливания CMS под соц.сеть.  будем рады любому человеку , согласному помогать на интузиазме.
Такая работа будет полезна для студентов , там может кому надо курсоваяили дипломная проект большой и интересный, хватит на 10 дипломных,.
Также может кому нужен опыт в модерировании, т..е. побыть модератором если че обучим , может кто согласиться администратором, ну а спецам может нужно для портфолио.
  Ну и вообще хотелось бы обсудить на странице этого форума Ваш взгляд и отношение к работе за спосибо, или как говорят работа на будующий авторитет, работа за идею, или работа из интереса, работа чисто в портфолио, и так далее.
  А то может я ни к силу ни к городу , как с дуба рухнул пытаюсь че то найти не существующего.
Да если может всетоки кто то надумает скайп vova-forum , позвоните объясню про проект

----------


## vova-forum

Предложение еще актуально,  CMS  Joomla .  Осталось чуть чуть доработать поиск по группам и по пользователям ну и так внешний вид чуть подправить

----------

